# using ham for pulled pork???



## tld (Apr 11, 2010)

A friend just bought 1/2 a pig. He wants to use the (uncured) ham for pulled pork. Would you smoke it just like a shoulder? Do you think it would take longer? He's asking me for help and I've never used  a ham for pulled pork.I'm thinking most of the fat is a cap and a lot less inside of the meat but I might be wrong. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dave54 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just dd a 16 pouder last weekend and my wife says that what she want pulled pork made from, from now on!!! smoked it the same as Jeff's ham vidio suggested and it turned out great! Not even allowed to look at pork butts now. 
 Used a meat probe and it took about 15 hours at 225


----------



## tld (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks, you just treat it like a shoulder? rub, smoke to 205 rest then pull?


----------



## dave54 (Apr 12, 2010)

yes and then eat!!!


----------

